# Creating a background for a large tank



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Well the summer is finally coming to a end.  I completed several background requests from friends and customers. I decided to stop putting off creating a backgropund for my own 210 gal tank. I have a tank with a beatuful reef background







, one with a lava background







, and then I have what I nick named the "junk tank"







. There are great fish in the junk tank, just some piles of rocks and pots for the landscape; nothing close to the other two tanks. Instead of just creating the background and showing the final result; I took for pictures and will try to produce a step by step thread from start to finish. I warn you, this is a ongoing creation in the work; I will continue to add-on to this thread as I cross mile stones.

NuFish

Display of tools, please take note of the glass of tea and my Walkman, I never start a job without them  








Choosing the right size styrofoam boards. I lean towards 2 lb density foam 1" to 4" boards. I chose a 3" board for the back and 4" board for the foot. I will tall about the "foot" later.








Cut the boards to create four pieces of 18" W and 28" T. Here I used the vise to hold the pieces together while the glue (The Great Stuff) set.








Another look back and foot combined








Next step, I took a lot of old pieces of styrofoam and start creating my flag rocks. These flag rocks will be attach to the foot of the background when it near completion. Notice that the foot extend out from the back board, this will really give the background a great 3D effect. 
























Remember, the flag rock will not be attach to the foot until much later. But you will be working on them at the same time as the backboard.

Here is where it get really fun, once you have a understanding of your flag rocks, you can turn your attention to the backboard. Lots of old pieces of styrofoam, glue, refill the tea glass, crank the music up, and let your creative juices loose! :thumb: 
















and more glue....., you should be able to see how I'm forming rocks on the backboard around the place where the flag rock will rest.









At this point, you should be matching the back to the flag rocks so the pieces don't look out of place.








This is the time where you can create all those hiding stops that you know your fish will love, or you love watch them find them =D> 









After lots of craving and shaping, you should be at your 1st detail draft. Don't be afraid to change your mind of something, this is the point!








After a few adjustments, If you like what you see, pour yourself another glass of tea and move right to final draft.









This is the moment when you get sloppy. Make sure you are not wearing good cloths. Some aquarium background artist use cement, drylock, and marine epoxies. I still go with Sikatop 107 for my sealent. Cement being the cheapest-need lots of leeching and marine epoxy cost by far the most. Sikatop 107 comes in cheaper than Drylock for this size of art piece.








Its time to mix and coat, mix and coat, repeat, repeat........repeat!!!!








I make sure all styrofoam except for the parts that will be silicone to the glass recieve a generious coat. This sealent will cure in 24 to 48 hours and become very hard. Don't forget, this is just the base coat, I will add more coats as I detail it.








This part took half a day to just coat everything due to the size of the art piece.








I did not coat the flag rock footing locations because later on I will glue the flag rocks into their foot.
Flag rocks









The next day, I double checked to make sure all flag rocks and footing were still good. I made the flag rocks base coat lighter using the white Sikatop compound instead of the normal grey. This will help me later in creating depth perception when I start detailing the artwork.

















I will update this thread later .....I will try to respond to any questions as this is a ongoing work. The weekend is over, time for my real life job on Monday.

NuFish


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

This one is looking very cool! Can't wait to see some color on that bad boy. =D>


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree. Nicely done. I love the texture to it.

I would have to replace the tea with a frosty brewski!


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Update on background.........

Taking some time to add in a darker base to help create depth.

















Once I found the right blend, I started working it over the whole piece. I did not include the flag rock because I didnt know I was running low on Sikatop 107, so I focus only on the back.

















After a few touch ups this morning and adding a little more to the depth that will give the flag rocks more 3D effect.









































Back with undone flag rocks in place...

















I was hoping to finish up during this 3 day weekend, but I need to wait for my local Sikatop supplier. Until the next update.......

NuFish


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I'm back again with my glass of tea and some great sunny weather. My supplies came in and I finish the Flag rocks. Hardest part was trying to match the color.

























Except for a few details that I will fix later. The time has finally arrive to glue the flag rocks in place. Make sure you remember how each flag rock is suppose to set in it's foot. Be very generious with the "Great Stuff"; You want to make sure it fills in all the gapes. Make sure you drill archor holes in both the foot and base of the flag rock.
























close up......

















you will need to wedge and wiegh the flag rocks down to ensure they set firmly in place and the right angle. 








Once it dry and harden, you can trim it and stain it to match the surrounding pieces.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*All finish*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

detail pics of the finish art piece.........: :thumb: ) 
















The 3D effect that the flag rocks created between the back and foot.

































I named this aquarium art piece "*Catacombs*".









Just need to take a weekend and clean out my tank and install the art piece. :roll: I will provide the pics once it up and running and the fish are back in the tank. Thank everyone for your comments and I hope this thread will help someone in creating their background.

Well my glass of tea is empty and my Walkman needs a recharge! =D>

NuFish
_"Lover of fish, just not with potatos"_


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks Great.. Them fish are going to be like is this Six Flags.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice Job!! color looks really nice.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

That thing is awesome!! Texture and color look great. :thumb:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Your variation of the color really does seem to give it even more depth. Can't wait to see this in the tank!


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I generally don't care for styro backgrounds, esp DIYs, but this one is way above and beyond. I'm anxious to see that once it's established in a tank and has some algae growth - I suspect I'll be changing my mind.


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry for the long delay in installing the background. I had some family things come up and a daughter preparing for her graduation from college =D>

I finally installed the background about a week ago, it took a few dry fitting to make sure I was happy with the final setting. I had to trim back some of the flag rocks because they extended too far into the 8" swimming area I like to keep.

Well, here are some new pics of the tank alone with some of my fish from my other tanks to get the curing done. I have not added any real rocks as of yet.
full front view

























Angle shots









































Side shots

























Best above shot I could get

























This was my first instructional thread from start to finish on building a large background; also, it was my first time attempting to create a true 3D background-where as the whole background is not glued to the back glass. Like always, I enjoy all you guys feed back on my art work. I'm very happy that this piece is finally finish; I still have 2 other projects to finish before winter gets here.

NuFish


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very impressive job. I really like the depth your design gives to the tank.


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you Deeda,

I really tried to create as much depth as possible. The fish can swin a full circle around the tank. I just need to vist the local rock yard to pick out a few choice rocks.

NuFish


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm usually pretty picky about DIY BG's and didn't think this would look so great, but you definitely proved me wrong, that actually looks pretty darn cool.

Some lighting would def improve the overall tank though, not sure if you just had it off for the installation or w.e


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Thx for the feedback NauTik,

One of my T5 lights blew out, and it took a week for my local store to order the bulb. The tank is a lot brighter now.

NuFish


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Very cool! The BG looks awesome, love all the detail in the rock.
:thumb:


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have question as to which is best for a DIY background. I am having trouble deciding which to use. Concrete with fortified acrylic, masonary concrete water resistant. Drylok, or Silica 107. Does anyone no the pros and cons for these. Thanks MPKS92 :-?


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for your feedback R-DUB, I try to always create different looking for from my last ones. It funny, when I stand in the room and look at my tanks, My backgrounds all look very different and using you guys feedback, I have improve on my skills over the years.

MPKS92
I have use all the above mention sealents except for drylok. I prefer Sikatop 107 due it being non-toxic once it cures in 24-48 hrs. It is also very easy to mix and work with, make any correction. Outside of concrete (cheapest, but long term leeching) Sikatop is very reasonable compare to the others on the market, been using it for about 10 years and never had a problem with it.

NuFish


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

MPKS92 said:


> I have question as to which is best for a DIY background. I am having trouble deciding which to use. Concrete with fortified acrylic, masonary concrete water resistant. Drylok, or Silica 107. Does anyone no the pros and cons for these. Thanks MPKS92 :-?


Drylok all the way. Less expensive than sikatop and no mixing other than color. I've heard good things about sikatop but unless you plan on doing several BG's drylok is cheaper and super easy to apply. Either way concrete is obsolete


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Malawi-Junkie is correct, Pricing Drylok at Lowes, it was cheaper for a small project. But for those large projects, Drylok starts jumping in price for the larger bucket. For large backgrounds or many smaller backgrounds, Sikatop all the way. Only draw back, Sikatop is harder to find since it sold only by certain dealers; I got lucky, my dealer is about a 40 min drive away.

NuFish


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

=D>


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet background. Very well done. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice job. My only concerns with an intricate design like that would be a) how the heck do you catch fish when you need to and b) the huge amount of water displacement - the tank capacity must be seriously reduced by so much polystyrene. I usually try to keep mine less than 2-4" deep to minimise displacement.


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Catch a fish? :fish: It takes lots of patience. This is a background build for Mbuna-Zebras. I built the background with lots of holes and tunnels and the larger rocks are full of holes also. When I finish, I had a feeling that I will have a extremely hard time catching fish that do not want to be caught. I called the art piece, "Catacombs". Most fish will never leave this tank. They will be born, live, and die in this tank. In less then 3 weeks running, some of my Zebras are already carrying eggs.
Water displacement is find, outside of the flag rocks, the background is thin.

NuFish


----------

